# Computer doesn't recognize my monitor!



## nerro777 (Jan 30, 2009)

I've recently had some problems with my computer. And now i have another one: When I press the power button i just get the short message: No Input Signal. And then the screen goes black and the box sounds like it's working normal. A friend told me that i need a new graphic card, is this true?!


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

Post PC brand / mod # complete specks.


----------



## nerro777 (Jan 30, 2009)

HP Pavilion Media Center TV m7570.be-a Desktop PC and i can't post anything else because i don't know anything else :S (not a big comp fan)


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

With the pc powered on and the monitor on if you remove and replug the monitor connector to the pc does the led on the monitor change colors?


----------



## Edgedev (Dec 8, 2007)

Make sure that the mode of your monitor is on the correct one.

If you are using a VGA cord to connect your computer to your monitor, make sure the monitor is on analog mode. If you are using any type of DVI cord, make sure it's on digital.

Usually if it says that, you might not have it on the correct input frequency. You can play around with the settings on your monitor until you find that setting, but once you do, it should work.

If it doesn't, let me know what type of card you are using.

-EDGE-


----------



## nerro777 (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes laptoper, it does and EDGE, i don't know how to change monitor modes and don't know how to to change settings (can't do it with the monitor buttons) and i don't know what card i'm using, sry


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

Can you test it on another monitor.


----------

